# Rewriting the common function for long-pressing the menu key



## c0dege3k (Jun 9, 2011)

As some of you might know, long-pressing the menu button brings up the soft keyboard- anywhere, anytime. What I'm trying to do is rewrite the function to instead show a dock of shortcuts. Unfortunately, after a couple of days of searching, I can't find where this function is created.

So does anyone know where I might find this bit of code? Would be much appreciated.


----------

